# why does she scratch at night???



## lisamarie78 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all i am new to this site and looking for advice

I have a female cat that i have had from 6 weeks old.
She was spayed at 14 weeks and is generally a house cat, i dont let her out during the day as i work and she is very timid, she goes out early evenings and is always in throughout the night.

From the day we brought her home, she has had the run of the house including mine and the childrens bedrooms
She is not allowed to sleep in the bedrooms anymore because recently as soon as i go to bed and turn the lights out and lye down she jumps off the bed and turns into a devil cat and constantly scratches on my mirrored wardrobes :cryin:

When i get up to bring her downstairs into the dining room where she sleeps she runs off like it a big game and i then spend ages chasing her round trying to get her into bed 

any ideas Why would she do this???? i at a total loss with her but feel like i am punishing her by chasing her to the dining room when she so loving at all other times

i think this must be for attention but am really not sure  
any help/advice gratefully received

thanks 
lisa & stripey xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there & welcome to the forum where there are lots of lovely people happy to help with advise and solutions.

May I ask what age your cat is?


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Cats are naturally active at sunset and dawn - both times when the dim light is to their advantage for hunting. Cats also tend to be fairly inactive during the day, especially if no-one is around to interact with them. I'd guess your lady simply has too much energy to sleep at night! 

Maybe she can see herself in your mirrored wardrobes and thinks it's another cat. Few things I'd suggest:
- make a dedicated playtime for her in the evenings - really tire her out with chasing games, da bird, laser pen, etc so that she's tired when you are
- buy her toys to keep her amused through the day - a climbing cat tree, tunnels, food balls
- cover the mirrored doors, to stop her seeing her reflection
- get her into a bedtime routine where you feed her a bit of protein-rich food before settling her down - maybe in your dining room, and close the door to your bedroom.
- she may be bored being alone. How about another cat?


----------



## lindseywatson (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Lisamarie78,

Like you I have a very timid female who has the run of the house during the day. Recently she started doing a similar trick, running around the house like a loon, scratching the carpet and howling (I am laughing as I type but it is not that funny when it is night after night).

My cat doesn't really like going out, but I decided that she just wasnt getting enough exercise and therefore wasnt burning through her energy levels. I started to open the back door window as soon as I get home from work (the only place she will go outside from, never a door) and have been encouraging her to go out as much as possible. I try and leave her out until it starts getting dark (which is quite late now the days are getting longer) and this seems to be doing the trick. 

I think basically she was getting bored and just not having enough exercise. Fingers crossed, the late night activites will remain a thing of the past! :001_smile:

Good luck with yours!

Oh, just spotted at the end of your post you mentioned possibly getting another cat for company? I guess it depends on your cat, but mine would not tolerate another at all. Her timidness leads to bullying from others and I would hate her to be picked on all day whilst I was out.


----------

